# Show Us Your Mash Paddle



## Tony

well after all the talk about the dreaded "dough balls" in the "water to grain or grain to water" thread i thought i would ask what people use to bust up those dreaded fiends  

I am planing on making a mash paddle and im sure this has been talked about before but its better that nothing 

pictures and performance reports welcome.

Oh

I currently add my grain to the water in the ton and stir it in with a bit of 1/2 inch wooden cirtin rod........ :blink: 

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

i know, dodgy right.

well let me know how its done  

cheers


----------



## Kai

Courtesy of Aaron.


----------



## Batz

Same as mine
Got it from Grumpys

Batz


----------



## Pumpy

Got mine from a chef supply shop on Parramata road and drilled a big hole in it


----------



## Aaron

I was going to start a "Pimp my Paddle" thread but have been beaten to it. I won't bother posting mine as it is exactly the same as Kai's, though a bit more used.


----------



## Kai

And mine has better holes.


----------



## big d

and ive noticed no one has a pimped up stainless steel mash paddle.very interesting


----------



## Aaron

Kai said:


> And mine has better holes.
> [post="109580"][/post]​


I was just a bit more careful when drilling yours. I kept them in an, almost, straight line

Mine has more character with the volume marks for my kettle in the handle.


----------



## Kai

Offset holes clearly mean better doughball destruction.

Mine has volume marks on it now too, but they're very slight.


----------



## wee stu

The prize for future winners of *the *mash paddle, ie the winner of the best all grain beer at ANAWBS, may have a striking affinity with kai and aaron's


----------



## Kai

And to think I came so very close to getting one of those.... and got one anyway.


----------



## wee stu

Kai said:


> And to think I came so very close to getting one of those.... and got one anyway.
> [post="109594"][/post]​



Nah, your's is just a replica. With none of the fame and glory attached to the original  

Maybe we will have to source mini paddles for those, like yourself, who come close to the real thing in future competitions.


----------



## Aaron

wee stu said:


> The prize for future winners of *the *mash paddle, ie the winner of the best all grain beer at ANAWBS, may have a striking affinity with kai and aaron's
> [post="109592"][/post]​


Yes I must finish those off. So I can win one at this years ANAWBS.


----------



## Zwickel

...because Im a very lazy bastard:


----------



## Kai

That's some major automated porn, Zwickel. Does it improve your efficiency?


----------



## Zwickel

Kai said:


> ... Does it improve your efficiency?


o yes it does.

before I had automated the mash-process, I used this one (hard work):






with continuous stirring over all the time, youll get a more homogeneous temperature and a more homogeneous dispersion of the enzymes.
That will improve the efficiency.

Cheers 

edit: spelling


----------



## Doc

big d said:


> and ive noticed no one has a pimped up stainless steel mash paddle.very interesting
> [post="109581"][/post]​



Mine is SS.
A big SS spoon. No real need for a picture 

Doc


----------



## Batz

wee stu said:


> Kai said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to think I came so very close to getting one of those.... and got one anyway.
> [post="109594"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we will have to source mini paddles for those, like yourself, who come close to the real thing in future competitions.
> [post="109596"][/post]​
Click to expand...



That would be called a wooden spoon wee stu


----------



## wee stu

Batz said:


> wee stu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kai said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to think I came so very close to getting one of those.... and got one anyway.
> [post="109594"][/post]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we will have to source mini paddles for those, like yourself, who come close to the real thing in future competitions.
> [post="109596"][/post]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would be called a wooden spoon wee stu
> [post="109618"][/post]​
Click to expand...


Batz, you little stirrer, you


----------



## browndog

Well, mine is not stainless, it is the dreaded aluminium, but then the inner liner of my mash tun is aluminium too.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## timmy

My new baby after it's maiden run <_<


----------



## recharge

timmy said:


> My new baby after it's maiden run <_<
> [post="109679"][/post]​


Hey ive got one of those :beerbang: 

:beer:


----------



## SteveSA

timmy said:


> My new baby after it's maiden run <_<
> [post="109679"][/post]​


Still have my original in one piece. Even AnthonyMac can't break it


----------



## tangent

they should sell those plastic ones pre-snapped, absolute waste of cash unfortunately.
Hmmm, my paddle looks like Kai's & Aaron's and maybe even Wee Stu's stash of trophy paddles. (Only I don't have a drill bit big enough for some decent holes) 
Jaz gave me a piece of quad with the official measurement grooves for my kettle.


----------



## AnthonyMac

I've got an old bush cricket bat donated to me by a fellow brewer in swap for a perpet for a refract. Damn good swap I reckon! I'll post a pic sometime, but it still needs to be trimmed and drilled.


----------



## neonmeate

i can beat you all - mine is a Stick.

a long bit of wood that i found in the shed left over from previous tenants.

works all right for me!

i got a D for woodwork in year 8 so i'm not about to go making anything.


----------



## Finite




----------



## wee stu

AnthonyMac said:


> I've got an old bush cricket bat donated to me by a fellow brewer in swap for a perpet for a refract. Damn good swap I reckon! I'll post a pic sometime, but it still needs to be trimmed and drilled.
> [post="109950"][/post]​



I was happy too  , with my pipette that is


----------



## Batz

I remember you being a bit of a stirrer once yourself stu.  

Nice stainless stirrer that belongs to another wee fellow

Cheers
Batz


----------



## Borret

How timely is this thread...
My work in progress.... and it'll have at least one brother too.


----------



## poppa joe

You cant be that lazy ZWICKEL...
Take two people to lift it......
Cheers
Pj :lol:


----------



## Darren

neonmeate said:


> i can beat you all - mine is a Stick.
> 
> a long bit of wood that i found in the shed left over from previous tenants.
> 
> works all right for me!
> 
> i got a D for woodwork in year 8 so i'm not about to go making anything.
> [post="109953"][/post]​




Ditto,
Even has the kids name burnt in it. Might have been his punishment stick.


----------



## timmy

tangent said:


> they should sell those plastic ones pre-snapped, absolute waste of cash unfortunately.



It was going well untill the pickup tube came off my manifold, i tried to lever it up through a deep grain bed, that's when it died. 

My old brewers spoon from my first kit snapped while trying to be lazy while pulling an old tap apart.


----------



## sintax69

Timmy 

Did you get that piece of plastic cr^%& for ESB in sydney I bought one there and it broke first time out in the same spot as yours seeing yours make me feel like Iam not just a idiot ta


----------



## tangent

they're only good for stirring a tomato soup, anything thicker and they snap.
sold around Australia for a variety of mis-matched purposes.
we all make that mistake


----------



## Kai

I got my plastic spoon from an old cooper's brewing kit, must be ten years old andstill going strong. They must just not make 'em like they used to.


----------



## dreamboat

Haven't had to worry about busting mine....
1" diameter tube for a handle
2.5mm thick paddle end
overall 730mm long


----------



## Tony

Well as i said in the first post i use a piece of brolen wooden curtain rod

I have used this to mix every mash i have bone but i just dont think it cuts the mustard, let alone the mash.

I am kind of atached to this useless stick that fails to break up dough balls and wont evenly mix the mash to get a even temperature.

It has made me some prize winning beers but its a mash paddle i want to win (i wont get too cocky, just being positive  ) so its a mash paddle i have to make to get that little bit extra.

I kind of feel i am missing a little bit on a few fronts.

the mash: (doughballs, inconsistant temps, up to 2 or 3 deg difference depending on where u stick the temp probe and getting the grist to the perfect consistancy.
the paddle:....... you will see the pic, it is like a horny goat in a paddock full of cows, it just aint going to happen  
the boil: my little 3 ring burner that only gives me 2.5 to 3 liters / hr evaporation and half a rolling boil is soon to be history. I have a 130 000 BTU mongolian burner on its way from G&G (they look so cool too)

have been doing a lot of reading on mashing techniques too and have learned a lot so far.

Will see how it all pans out but this stick is going to have to be hung from the wall.

I might start a colection of mash paddles, as i update them they will take their place on the wall to watch over the brewery 

mmmmmmmmm SS mash paddle or timber mash paddle.

mow thats what im taliking about dreamboat!!!

might have to design a SS frame with some course SS mesh as a center, course enough for the mash to flow through fairly easily but fine enough to rouse any gastly dough balls.

MMMMMM i did see a slab of SS plate, plenty of pipe in the steel rack. break out the plasma and the tig  here i come

cheers all


----------



## stephen

sintax69 said:


> Timmy
> 
> Did you get that piece of plastic cr^%& for ESB in sydney I bought one there and it broke first time out in the same spot as yours seeing yours make me feel like Iam not just a idiot ta
> [post="110254"][/post]​


If you have a close look at these type of mash paddles you will find that where they break is the injection point for the mold for the spoon. From this point you should be able to trace the seam where the two parts of the mold come together. Mine broke at this point and it also had small air bubbles in the plastic.

Steve


----------



## warrenlw63

I've got 2 that are similar.

Pictured is the one I got for $7 and just drilled 4 x 20mm holes. I mainly use this one because of its shorter handle.

It's amazing what you can find at the Vietnamese cheapie shops these days.  They had them in varying sizes to. IIRC The most expensive was about $15 and would have been about 1 metre long. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Tony

well i built one today

had to be SS and dreamboats paddle inspired me

couldnt find any mesh to do the job so i drilled 8 x 16mm holes in it instead

its got a 3/4" 800mm long handle and the paddle is about 80mm x 140mm

Its going to be great 

cheers all.


----------



## Tony

i got a new digital SLR.... 8 megapixel and set on the lowest setting the photos are 520kb so have to put pics on seperate posts now

here is a close up of the end


----------



## Kai

Digital SLR and you don't have the ability to edit photos on your computer, Tony? You'd better send that camera to me to take care of.


----------



## Tony

only had it a few days.

Will load the editing software on soon and work it out

cheers and no chance, it cost me a fortune but its worth it.


----------



## dreamboat

Nice paddle!
The holes will probably help it to mix a little better.

As for resizing your photo's.... go to download.com and track down a piece of software called irfanview - can make the photo's your desired size. I used iton the picture I posted, down from a 5MP camera photo.....



dreamboat


----------



## Tony

will do tomorrow dreamboat

the software that came on the disk with the camers should do it too

Its a canon 350D

I already had a film Canon SLR so my expensive lenses i bought for it will fit on the digital.

Only cheap ones compared to the pro ones.

the top of the line canon is an 18 odd megaixel worth $13000 just for the camers body, before u buy a lens!

bloody hell!!!

cheers mate


----------



## tangent

i considered the Canon at 13 seriously but shooting Nikon lenses so went for the lousy 12.2 megapixel  with software to interpolate to 25MP when convrting from RAW to Tif.
In comparison, a scan from my 6x7cm equates to about 100MP with no interpolation 
Digi is a nice toy buy it's no big boy. It's still the extract of the photography world.


----------



## Kai

Tony said:


> only had it a few days.
> 
> Will load the editing software on soon and work it out
> 
> cheers and no chance, it cost me a fortune but its worth it.
> [post="110429"][/post]​



Trade for a box brownie?


----------



## wee stu

do the words "off thread" have any meaning anymore?

mash paddle, camera

no, I can't see any difference either :blink:


----------



## mika

No-one seems to have mentioned Finite's paddle, so I will... "It's a good thing you got that girl and all those other nice people to help you lift the damn thing"  

I have a little plastic-snap-it-stirrer, thought I was just being rough on mine, holding it right at the end of the handle and stirring a thick brew...*snap*... fortunately didn't break off short enough to dissappear into the brew :blink: 

Since then I've thought about a nice stainless one, but then figured it's not the kind of thing you can leave just lying around on the edge of a boiler... before it gets a bit "heavy' if you know what I mean. Or is my concern misplaced ?

Looking at a couple of the other home made paddles, it appears to me that you'd have to fairly careful about the join between the handle and the paddle, otherwise any little crevice in there and an infection might hide in there and resist the sanitiser but still manage to fall into your brew, just because Murphy predicted it :lol: 

Might just go to the Asian cooking utensil place and get a big wooden spoon, me thinks. After all, I'e got some holesaws here.


----------



## Kai

Just between you and me, I even stir my mash with my thermometer sometimes.

Now that I've said that out loud I predict disaster in the next brew.


----------



## Tony

mika...

I only stir my mash with it, not the finisshed wort so a good 75 min boil will kill any bugs.

I dare say a SS paddle will hold ledd bacteria than the rough surface of a timbet paddle any way.

And it is lighter than it looks  

lighter than a solid timber paddle would be.

cheers


----------



## dreamboat

Tony said:


> mika...
> 
> I only stir my mash with it, not the finisshed wort so a good 75 min boil will kill any bugs.
> 
> I dare say a SS paddle will hold ledd bacteria than the rough surface of a timbet paddle any way.
> 
> And it is lighter than it looks
> 
> lighter than a solid timber paddle would be.
> 
> cheers
> [post="110500"][/post]​



Though you could still use it successfully to fight off a rabid pitbull 


dreamboat


----------



## sluggerdog

Kai said:


> I got my plastic spoon from an old cooper's brewing kit, must be ten years old andstill going strong. They must just not make 'em like they used to.
> [post="110257"][/post]​



This is what I use too, mines only 2 years old but still going strong.


----------



## bindi

tangent said:


> i considered the Canon at 13 seriously but shooting Nikon lenses so went for the lousy 12.2 megapixel  with software to interpolate to 25MP when convrting from RAW to Tif.
> In comparison, a scan from my 6x7cm equates to about 100MP with no interpolation
> Digi is a nice toy buy it's no big boy. It's still the extract of the photography world.
> [post="110455"][/post]​



As for a mash paddle I use a 2'6" piece of broom stick handle  
Camera gear off subject , I have the 10D SLR with 4 L series lenses most 2.8f [plus others], would love the 350D, sold my 6x7 gear.
By the way the stick works


----------



## tangent

wouldn't a metal mash paddle suck heat from your mash?
i kinda thought thats why we use wooden ones


----------



## Tony

Wee stu:I was responsible for the hijac but i did start it so does that make it ok  

Tangent: You might well have a point there, i read your comment earlier in the day and had a think about it.

Solution........... dip it in the HLT to warm it up before i go mixing the mash  

best i can come up with after a bad day at work im afraid  

cheers


----------



## redbeard

my paddle came from a parramatta rd hospitality shoppe. it was about $10 or $15 from memory. i took some delight, as most ahb'ers would, in adding some holes with my electric drill


----------



## Tony

same place as pumpy hey....

I like the look of them.

Would look good next to that grain mill mate, hows it been going?


----------



## peas_and_corn

I use the plastic spoon that came with my kit. However, it is bent and warped now- it's not very straight any more, I worry about it breaking, (especially after seeing all the broken spoons here) and am thinking about making a new one myself. Reading the posts on this thread have given me a few ideas on how to make one... Still not sure whether to go for wood or S/S, though


----------



## redbeard

Tony said:


> Would look good next to that grain mill mate, hows it been going?
> [post="111199"][/post]​


grain mill is going well. still dont have a proper hopper for it, will get round to it soon 

cheers


----------



## peas_and_corn

OK, here's mine, finished last week.

I first bought an aluminium pole, it's 1m long. Once I explained what I needed to my dad, he told me a bloke at his work knows more about welding than him, and he'll pass questions onto him. Lo and behold, he welded the paddle part onto the end, and sealed off the piping at both ends!








I'll be adding marks to the non-paddle end so I can also measure the depth of liquid in the pot as well (multi-use!!). that's one reason why it's longer than necessary.

Will be using it in thursday's brew... looking forward to it!

Later!

Dave


----------



## browndog

Of course P&C, I've been wondering for ages how to improve on my rough bit of copper pipe dip tube, never thought of that one! thanks mate :beerbang: 


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Borret

Here's a photo of mine finished. I never got around to posting it once I finished the handle and it's fellow siblings.

I use the smaller one as it is ideal size for the humble Borretmaid but as you can see it has a few twins that have actually made their way to different corners of the country.  

I was unsure how effective it would be and if the yankee design was more gimick than functional. But I have to say I love it and have had possitive reports back about the others. Makes the effort of upgrading from the plastic spoon well worth it.  

Cheers

Brent


----------



## warrenlw63

One as far as Mexico. :lol: 

Works like a charm too. Couldn't brew without it. :beerbang: 

BTW The other one went to Moscow.  

Warren -


----------



## Gough

... The People's Brewery is a big fan of the Borret paddle :beerbang: Thanks mate. I reckon you should go into commercial production... Hey, how about a site sponsorship  I can just see the Borretpaddle logo up there next to Rosses...

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63

And now a word from our quasi-sponsor. h34r: 

Twas a joke officer... honest.  

Warren -


----------



## n00ch

I saw yours in action at The People's Brewery a few weeks ago and it worked a treat. Ever going into production Brent put me down for one for sure!


----------



## mika

Not that I want to be involved in the ruination of Borret Industries, you understand... but where would an individual find said plans for said stirring contraption ?


----------



## warrenlw63

n00ch said:


> I saw yours in action at The People's Brewery a few weeks ago and it worked a treat. Ever going into production Brent put me down for one for sure!
> [post="129195"][/post]​



n00ch

Even work beautifully in the lower climes... I've put mine through the "acid test" (not rest :lol: ) mashing in Powells for a 40 degree (b-glucan) rest with a LG ratio of 1:1. Like mixing concrete and screenings.

The Borretusforkus makes it a breeze. Even slaps the dreaded doughballs from Marris Otter.  

Warren -


----------



## KoNG

warrenlw63 said:


> And now a word from our quasi-sponsor. h34r:
> 
> Twas a joke officer... honest.
> 
> Warren -
> [post="129188"][/post]​



:lol: :lol: where's the gif moving paddle.....? jeeeez


----------



## warrenlw63

Gotta save my last 5 turns. Trial software you know?  

Warren -


----------



## Borret

If I get inspired on the weekend I'll wip up a quick 3D model and maybe some plans (as there aren't any around on the internet that I could find) Anyone that downloads the plans can then contribute a miniscule percentage of their wages to the forum and obtain a place for their logo in the AHB banner. :huh: Or you could just guess the dimensions like I did.

I might even do a flythrough animation for ya Kong..

A word of warning though... if you are without a drill press, a decent aray of large drills and a decent machine vise..... then don't bother with this project. You'll just make some expensive kindling with holes in it for the fire this winter. The whole lot is tight fitted and dowelled with only a small spot of glue internally on the pinning dowels for a bit of security. I had a few goes at getting the first one 'just right' even with the appropriate tools. <_< 

Brent :wacko:


----------



## warrenlw63

Brent.

It appears that somebody has taken a shine to you. :wub: 

Warren -


----------



## Borret

The angry eyes are already packed thanks mate. :lol:

Nice work on my signature spud thanks waz  

Brent


----------



## Ash in Perth

I use an old coopers plastic spoon (snapped in half of course) with 20cm of the handle left. It isnt uncommon for my hands to get burnt when trying to mix. 

Im going to get a good wooden one once ive build the bigger mash tun. I would build a stainless one but after a few beers id be worried about scratching the inside of the SS mash tun.


----------



## Tony

Ash.

I dont think sratching stainless with stainless is a problem.

Its when you scratch it with other steels that it imbeds with forrein materials and encourages corosion.

Mine is scratched to the shithouse from my stainless paddle and no problems.

Thats why we use Stainless wire brushes at work when welding stainless up.

I will check up on these facts tomorrow to confirm as i anit no boilermaker.

cheers


----------



## mika

Borret said:


> If I get inspired on the weekend I'll wip up a quick 3D model and maybe some plans (as there aren't any around on the internet that I could find) Anyone that downloads the plans can then contribute a miniscule percentage of their wages to the forum and obtain a place for their logo in the AHB banner. Or you could just guess the dimensions like I did.
> 
> I might even do a flythrough animation for ya Kong..
> 
> A word of warning though... if you are without a drill press, a decent aray of large drills and a decent machine vise..... then don't bother with this project. You'll just make some expensive kindling with holes in it for the fire this winter. The whole lot is tight fitted and dowelled with only a small spot of glue internally on the pinning dowels for a bit of security. I had a few goes at getting the first one 'just right' even with the appropriate tools.
> 
> Brent



Hey Borret, did you get anywhere with this, or were you taking the Mickey ? :unsure:
Was interested in how you put it together and how you dealt with the sealing issues of the join. Would hate to have an infection hiding in there somewhere


----------



## Vangleator

Here's a picture of my mash paddle. :lol: Haven't had a need to use it much though, Kits & bits is the way to go. :beer: 
Oh, & BTW the pic was taken by a 5mp point & shoot digi. It's not what equipment you've got, it's the way that you use it that matters, eh Tangent.


----------



## Darren

Clive,
Maybe you should consider using an immersion element in there!! Could catch fire as is 8).


cheers

Darren


----------



## Screwtop

Here's mine, finished yesterday. After 9 coats of high temp marine varnish.




View attachment 9595


Stuck the sticker on before varnishing.


----------



## browndog

Luv your work Mike.....

cheers

Tony


----------



## Pumpy

Vangleator said:


> Here's a picture of my mash paddle. :lol: Haven't had a need to use it much though, Kits & bits is the way to go. :beer:
> Oh, & BTW the pic was taken by a 5mp point & shoot digi. It's not what equipment you've got, it's the way that you use it that matters, eh Tangent.




That is a classic trophy and the picture has a medieval touch ,excellent 


Pumpy


----------



## BottleBitch

Screwtop said:


> Here's mine, finished yesterday. After 9 coats of high temp marine varnish.
> 
> View attachment 9593
> View attachment 9596
> View attachment 9595
> 
> 
> Stuck the sticker on before varnishing.




Looks like after you mash in you could go a few overs with that one Screwtop

Anyone for a game of Cricket


----------



## Screwtop

Herbstoffe said:


> Looks like after you mash in you could go a few overs with that one Screwtop
> 
> Anyone for a game of Cricket




Bit of a skinny bat. See, "The Shield" resides in Qld.


----------



## BottleBitch

Why would you use a mash maddle when they have invented Steel's mashers and rakes, you guys are brewing the hard way, check out the photo


----------



## wee stu

Ash in Perth said:


> I use an old coopers plastic spoon (snapped in half of course) with 20cm of the handle left. It isnt uncommon for my hands to get burnt when trying to mix.
> 
> Im going to get a good wooden one once ive build the bigger mash tun. I would build a stainless one but after a few beers id be worried about scratching the inside of the SS mash tun.



Ash, the attached picture shows a paddle similar to, but by no means as prestigious as, the one you will be receiving shortly from ANAWBS. Yours is also brand new, not old and gnarled like mine.

The other objects in this still life are meant to represent a contemporary ANAWBS fashion parade. They show how styles have changed since Clive's success in 2000


----------



## bindi

nothing special but does the job <_< .


----------



## Kai

Herbstoffe said:


> Why would you use a mash maddle when they have invented Steel's mashers and rakes, you guys are brewing the hard way, check out the photo



Can I pick one of them up for five quid?


----------



## TidalPete

As you can see from the shape my mash paddle originally had wooden handle but now sports a stainless steel one.

:beer:


----------



## Ash in Perth

looks good wee stu, bigger than i was expecting 

Herbstoffe.. where else may i have seen that... looks familiar.


----------



## Screwtop

After making this one last week:-





I just couldn't use it, much too purdy! B) 


So I slapped up another more traditional jobbie last night out of Tassie Oak while having a few JS Golden Ales.


----------



## warrenlw63

Proud owner of a 2006 Borret original.

Powers through the doughballs of a 10kg grainbill with relative ease. :beerbang: 

Do not insist on substitutes. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Borret

:lol: Many thanks Mon. 'Tis but a pleasure.

May it bring more power to your brewing arm.  

Borret


----------



## KoNG

warrenlw63 said:


> Proud owner of a 2006 Borret original.
> 
> Warren -



you must have quite the collection now Warren.... you mash paddle hussy.!


----------



## warrenlw63

Too understated... I'd prefer to call myself a Mash Paddle Slut.  

Warren -


----------



## Trough Lolly

Batz said:


> Same as mine
> Got it from Grumpys
> 
> Batz



Ditto!

TL


----------



## Trough Lolly

TidalPete said:


> As you can see from the shape my mash paddle originally had wooden handle but now sports a stainless steel one.
> 
> :beer:



Hmmmm....an insulated handle extension on top and you could turn the upper half into an immersion element with paddle on the bottom.

An Immersion Paddle, if you please!!

Cheers,
TL thinking outside the square! h34r:


----------



## TidalPete

Trough Lolly said:


> TidalPete said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the shape my mash paddle originally had wooden handle but now sports a stainless steel one.
> 
> :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....an insulated handle extension on top and you could turn the upper half into an immersion element with paddle on the bottom.
> 
> An Immersion Paddle, if you please!!
> 
> Cheers,
> TL thinking outside the square! h34r:
Click to expand...


Good idea TL but I am already in love with an immersion element like Screwtops .

:beer:


----------



## Screwtop

TidalPete said:


> Trough Lolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TidalPete said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the shape my mash paddle originally had wooden handle but now sports a stainless steel one.
> 
> :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....an insulated handle extension on top and you could turn the upper half into an immersion element with paddle on the bottom.
> 
> An Immersion Paddle, if you please!!
> 
> Cheers,
> TL thinking outside the square! h34r:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good idea TL but I am already in love with an immersion element like Screwtops .
> 
> :beer:
Click to expand...


You're welcome to use my immersion while I use your Erlenmyer flask Pete. The yeast I built up in it is doing a great job at present on my case contribution, smells fantastic. Hopefully my Erlenmyers will be here by the end of this week or early next week. Still looking for mag stir bars though.


----------



## randyrob

Hey Guys,

i finally had a few hours to spare after all the family bizzo during the chrissy hols and knocked up a boret mash paddle. i had to leave the handle of mine so it will fit in my brew stand, which has just had a lick of paint and is drying in the sun.

Rob.


----------



## brendanos

This is my recently renovated ss paddle. After it's test run on sunday, I can conclude that it would benefit from larger/more holes. Left the paddle in the kettle for the whole mash, and even by mash out the handle was still cool to touch.


----------



## Jye

Nothing special, Im just happy I finally found a large wooden paddle.


----------



## Cortez The Killer

Here's mine











Cheers


----------



## HoppingMad

Just purchased one the same as Cortez and Jye's today. Haven't drilled the holes in yet.

75cm/30" oak pizza paddle $9.90 from Hotel Agencies 298 Nicholson St Fitzroy (Vic) - no affiliation, just thought it was a good pickup. Noticed they have the shorter sticks in stock too at a cheaper price. Has the same brandmarks on it as Cortez's pic.

Have yet to give it a test run, wasn't aware of the Borret until stumbling upon this topic - but they are darn sexy too. :lol: 

Hopper.


----------



## reviled

Cant wood harbour bacteria and the like? :huh:


----------



## Jye

Yes but as long as you dont use it post boil and chilling its ok.


----------



## Osangar

I had a plastic spoon and thought Id buy a plastic paddle as backup for the inevitable snap unfortunately they both broke within 5 mins of each other. 

So in a fit of desperation, I cut the handle from a broom. Gave it a clean with chlorine, and into service it went. I think I will replace it with a nice stainless one tho.


----------



## the_fuzz

where are the stainless ones coming from - or are people fabricating them themselves?

My plastic job snapped - so on the lookout for a new one


----------



## trevc

Using a plastic spoon here, it's crap. I've searched a few asian shops for wooden paddles. No luck so far.


----------



## Stuster

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> where are the stainless ones coming from - or are people fabricating them themselves?
> 
> My plastic job snapped - so on the lookout for a new one



I'm pretty sure that The Hospitality Store has metal ones. I got my wooden paddle from there. Great for mash in, just drill some holes and off you go.  

Seems they do. Linky thing.


----------



## trevc

Cheers Stuster, unfortunately they're not showing any in stock. I'll give them a call sometime.


----------



## NickB

The kitchenware place near the Logan Hyperdome (Kitchenware Plus I believe) had some last time I was in, round the $35 mark for a 50cm SS paddle. I'll be picking one up next time I'm down that way.

Cheers


----------



## mika

Hume Highway, in Chullora, between Centary Drv and Margaret street there's a big mutha Hospitality store selling everything, including the kitchen sink. They have about 3 different lengths of big stainless paddles, the shortest is fine for a 50L Stainless 'pot' and fits in a big suitcase too


----------



## Cortez The Killer

Wollongong General Agency - a hospitality industry store (with lots of SS and other goodies)

Has both Wooden + SS paddles for sale at pretty good prices

I think my paddle cost me $5 

SS wasn't too expensive either 

I reckon most suppliers of commercial kitchen gear will have a decent range

Cheers


----------



## trevc

Buttersd70... I'd buy one without hesitation, they look great. I doubt my wife would be overly impressed with my $60 paddle purchase.

For now I'll just keep searching for a cheap wooden one locally. The poor Coopers spoon has never seen so much abuse.


----------



## katzke

Will post a pic of my copper spoon made from pipe scrap. Just posted to bump so I could find the thread.


----------



## wessmith

Paddle, smaddle. Nothing beats a BIG s/s wok ladle.

Wes


----------



## Weizguy

wessmith said:


> Paddle, smaddle. Nothing beats a BIG s/s wok ladle.
> 
> Wes


Sound good, Wes.

I bought a large s/s spoon from my lhbs, and it's big enough and it works well
...and it's shiny!


----------



## the_fuzz

Looking at this

http://www.foodutensils.com.au/mixing-padd...37679ce8ea90267

How would one go about putting holes into it? Would a hole saw work?


----------



## monkeybusiness

Hole saw might work but you could also just use a big drill bit and then use a file to make the holes a little bigger if your need. Sounds a little tedious I know, but it worked OK when I did it to put a tap in my stainless kettle.


----------



## trevc

They have a nice wood one there too 750mm (foodutensils.com.au), but it's $15 shipping for an $8 paddle


----------



## Screwtop

Had a SS dip tube left over from a keg like container that I had modified. Had plans to use it for a SS mash paddle handle one day, thought I might take it into a sheet metal place and have them weld on a SS head. Checked a couple of places, one wanted $10 for the scrap SS and $35 to make it up.

Dropped into the Hospitality Superstore at Warana the other day for some beer glasses and asked the store manager Jose if he stocked anything suitable for use as a mash paddle, he showed me one in his stock list, at $27 thought it looked the goods so asked him to get one in for me. Was a bit concerned that it might have been a bit flimsy at that sort of money but took the chance. Picked it up this morning, VERY pleased this thing is seriously heavy duty and well made. Handle 25mm x 690mm Head 230mm x 120mm x 1.8mm thick, total length 918mm. The thing was made in India, probably a bit of the old SS Norway or something, any looks and feels great.

For those interested: Hospitality Superstore stock item code TK03404 Paddle S/S 900mm $27.18 Lots of other brewery/beer stuff, pots, glassware etc.

Sunshine Coast Store
35 Production Avenue
Warana 4575
07 5493 1338
Store managers name is Jose. 
http://www.hospitalitysuperstore.com.au/

ABSOLUTELY NO AFFILIATION

Latest bling addition to the brewery:


----------



## reviled

Thats an awesome paddle! :beerbang:


----------



## eric8

Screwtop said:


> Had a SS dip tube left over from a keg like container that I had modified. Had plans to use it for a SS mash paddle handle one day, thought I might take it into a sheet metal place and have them weld on a SS head. Checked a couple of places, one wanted $10 for the scrap SS and $35 to make it up.
> 
> Dropped into the Hospitality Superstore at Warana the other day for some beer glasses and asked the store manager Jose if he stocked anything suitable for use as a mash paddle, he showed me one in his stock list, at $27 thought it looked the goods so asked him to get one in for me. Was a bit concerned that it might have been a bit flimsy at that sort of money but took the chance. Picked it up this morning, VERY pleased this thing is seriously heavy duty and well made. Handle 25mm x 690mm Head 230mm x 120mm x 1.8mm thick, total length 918mm. The thing was made in India, probably a bit of the old SS Norway or something, any looks and feels great.
> 
> For those interested: Hospitality Superstore stock item code TK03404 Paddle S/S 900mm $27.18 Lots of other brewery/beer stuff, pots, glassware etc.
> 
> Sunshine Coast Store
> 35 Production Avenue
> Warana 4575
> 07 5493 1338
> Store managers name is Jose.
> http://www.hospitalitysuperstore.com.au/
> 
> ABSOLUTELY NO AFFILIATION
> 
> Latest bling addition to the brewery:
> 
> View attachment 20648
> View attachment 20649



Now that is a Mash Paddle!! Looks the goods Screwy!


----------



## Jez

eric8 said:


> Now that is a Mash Paddle!! Looks the goods Screwy!




Same one I got about 6 weeks ago from the Sydney store.

Used it 3 times so far & its fantastic!


----------



## the_fuzz

you guys putting holes into it?


----------



## trevc

I have mash paddle envy. My worn and battered Coopers spoon has never looked so sad 

It still makes good beer though! Just cracking in to more Smurto JSGA now... great stuff. It's a bit of a girly beer, but sure goes down easy. This is what megaswill should be like.


----------



## Franko

Jez said:


> Same one I got about 6 weeks ago from the Sydney store.
> 
> Used it 3 times so far & its fantastic!




Jez,
where abouts is the sydney store

Franko


----------



## bonj

Screwtop said:


> Dropped into the Hospitality Superstore at Warana the other day for some beer glasses and asked the store manager Jose if he stocked anything suitable for use as a mash paddle, he showed me one in his stock list, at $27 thought it looked the goods so asked him to get one in for me. Was a bit concerned that it might have been a bit flimsy at that sort of money but took the chance. Picked it up this morning, VERY pleased this thing is seriously heavy duty and well made. Handle 25mm x 690mm Head 230mm x 120mm x 1.8mm thick, total length 918mm. The thing was made in India, probably a bit of the old SS Norway or something, any looks and feels great.



That looks very similar to mine, Screwy. I picked mine up for a very similar price from that catering/home/kitchen type store over near Ross' place. It's up near the Office works... backing onto the highway.

edit: I suppose I should thank Rossco for the heads up on that one. I mentioned one day while picking up an order that I'd broken my plastic spoon. He showed me his, and pointed me at the store. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## mika

Screwy's looks similar to the one I got from out in chullora, except mine was a fair bit shorter (to fit in the suit case) but around the same price range, can't remember exactly what I pais for it. I'm using it as a kettle spoon, so no holes. There's been a fair bit of grinding where the paddle meets the shaft to smooth the weld out. They've still left one or two scores there though and it appears as though the stainless isn't that fantastic or it wasn't treated properly as some rusty is starting to form in one or two of the scratches/gouges left behind.


----------



## MCT

OK, so after some ridicule today from Kabooby and Linz I've decided I'm gonna upgrade my snapomatic Coopers stirrer to a decent SS paddle.
Anyone know where you can get one from in Sydney (preferrably Western Syd)?


----------



## Screwtop

MCT said:


> snapomatic Coopers stirrer


----------



## MCT

Screwtop said:


>




*term may or may not have been plagureised from Oldbugman......


----------



## schooey

MCT said:


> OK, so after some ridicule today from Kabooby and Linz I've decided I'm gonna upgrade my snapomatic Coopers stirrer to a decent SS paddle.
> Anyone know where you can get one from in Sydney (preferrably Western Syd)?




HERE


----------



## MCT

schooey said:


> HERE




I luv ya Schooey!


----------



## Jez

Franko said:


> Jez,
> where abouts is the sydney store
> 
> Franko



Its on Parramatta Road at Camperdown/Stanmore next to the Stanmore Macca's and across the road from the Annandale Hotel.

There was another one there for $27 too when I got mine.

Jez


----------



## the_fuzz

schooey said:


> HERE



I was in there on Monday and they have to order the S/S paddles in - they order once a week. Nice people, but couldn't wait the week, so I grabbed this on

http://tinyurl.com/6r4gcl - It is bloody massive


----------



## Frank

If any one in Adelaide is looking for a paddle, have a look here next ime you are in Gouger Street.
$14.95 wood paddle, also some SS pizza slides that could be converted, didn't check the price though.


----------



## Frank

This is a picture of my paddle. Large paint stirrer from Bunnings. Cant remember the price.


----------



## schooey

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> I was in there on Monday and they have to order the S/S paddles in - they order once a week. Nice people.....



I rang and ordered mine on Monday arvo last week and picked it up on Wednesday at lunch time on my way to the airport, really easy to deal with, and the 900mm stainless paddle only cost $22.

Trev, if you still want one, let me know if you can get them to get one in by late this week and I'll pick it up for you and bring it up to the Goldy when I come up next week. Will be staying at Seaworld from Tuesday til Friday if it helps you out...


----------



## oldbugman

I'm confussled.

Which one has to order them in? camperdown or guildford?


----------



## schooey

I was talking about the place in Guildford


----------



## Batz

Boston said:


> This is a picture of my paddle. Large paint stirrer from Bunnings. Cant remember the price.
> View attachment 20850




Boston no offense mate but that's a shocker :huh: 
Invest in a half decent paddle for $25.00,use that one for mixing paint :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Frank

Batz said:


> Boston no offense mate but that's a shocker :huh:
> Invest in a half decent paddle for $25.00,use that one for mixing paint :lol:
> Batz



I know it's not pretty, but can mix well, and have not had any issues with flour balls.
SS jobie is on the shopping list.


----------



## drsmurto

Whats wrong with the coopers spoon? h34r: :unsure:


----------



## Adamt

My spoon is still going strong 

It's got a nice bow in it though.


----------



## Screwtop

Adamt said:


> My spoon is still going strong
> 
> It's got a nice bow in it though.




First comes the bow, then the "snap" :lol:

Should be a thread "Show us your broken plastic Coopers Spoon/Paddle" Sure I've got a few halves around here :unsure:


----------



## Simon W

Screwtop said:


> First comes the bow, then the "snap" :laugh:



Snapped an early 90's vintage 'Wander' brand spoon last year, the bowed Coopers one isn't far away by the sounds of it.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Screwtop said:


> Had a SS dip tube left over from a keg like container that I had modified. Had plans to use it for a SS mash paddle handle one day, thought I might take it into a sheet metal place and have them weld on a SS head. Checked a couple of places, one wanted $10 for the scrap SS and $35 to make it up.
> 
> I had the same idea here Screwy been thinking about it for bloody ages never got around too it and just kept using the slotted spoon from the kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped into the Hospitality Superstore at Warana the other day for some beer glasses and asked the store manager Jose if he stocked anything suitable for use as a mash paddle, he showed me one in his stock list, at $27 thought it looked the goods so asked him to get one in for me. Was a bit concerned that it might have been a bit flimsy at that sort of money but took the chance. Picked it up this morning, VERY pleased this thing is seriously heavy duty and well made. Handle 25mm x 690mm Head 230mm x 120mm x 1.8mm thick, total length 918mm. The thing was made in India, probably a bit of the old SS Norway or something, any looks and feels great.
> 
> For those interested: Hospitality Superstore stock item code TK03404 Paddle S/S 900mm $27.18 Lots of other brewery/beer stuff, pots, glassware etc.
> 
> Sunshine Coast Store
> 35 Production Avenue
> Warana 4575
> 07 5493 1338
> Store managers name is Jose.
> http://www.hospitalitysuperstore.com.au/
> 
> ABSOLUTELY NO AFFILIATION
> 
> Latest bling addition to the brewery:
> 
> So after reading and seeing yours I contacted them by email very helpful and all good till they got my money , it then took a week too post out , not a terrible experience but I think it would be ezyer too drop in rather than mail order , but that's living in paradise, sometimes thing just take a bit longer , LOL Anyway , I'm very happy with it now its here and I'm using it for the first time this morning .... Thanks for the heads up Mike ..
> 
> Cheers




PS: I was dealing with head office , not the Warana Store....


----------



## Screwtop

FNQ Bunyip said:


> PS: I was dealing with head office , not the Warana Store....




On Ya Ned....Blame Batz mate :lol: 

After checking their online stock they found they only had one left, Batz callem them and ordered it in. Bet they checked online for you too but when they received your order it was probably in Batz hot little hands. 
At least you got one that's good news, serious bit of kit aye? Multiuse too, you could carry it under the car seat up there as a secutity item :lol:


Screwy


----------



## sqyre

Screwtop said:


> On Ya Ned....Blame Batz mate
> 
> After checking their online stock they found they only had one left, Batz callem them and ordered it in. Bet they checked online for you too but when they received your order it was probably in Batz hot little hands.
> At least you got one that's good news, serious bit of kit aye? Multiuse too, you could carry it under the car seat up there as a secutity item :lol:
> 
> 
> Screwy



If this is the one you are talking about...




I bought one from Ross yesterday for 30c cheaper...  
There was about 4 left on the shelf...

Sqyre...  

(No affiliation except for the fact i buy everything from craftbrewer..  )


----------



## Screwtop

sqyre said:


> If this is the one you are talking about...
> View attachment 21314
> 
> 
> I bought one from Ross yesterday for 30c cheaper...
> There was about 4 left on the shelf...
> 
> Sqyre...
> 
> (No affiliation except for the fact i buy everything from craftbrewer..  )




And 30cm shorter :lol:

Ours are bigger than yours Bruce Na Na Na Na Naaah Na


----------



## sqyre

Screwtop said:


> And 30cm shorter :lol:
> 
> Ours are bigger than yours Bruce Na Na Na Na Naaah Na



Nope..  
Completely identical to the dimensions you posted above.
Handle 25mm x 690mm Head 230mm x 120mm x 1.8mm thick, total length 918mm.
with the "Stainless steel india" stamped in the end...

Sqyre...  

EDIT: Actually mine is exactly 1 "naughty grubby 2 & 1/2 year old" long...


----------



## Screwtop

sqyre said:


> Nope..
> Completely identical to the dimensions you posted above.
> Handle 25mm x 690mm Head 230mm x 120mm x 1.8mm thick, total length 918mm.
> with the "Stainless steel india" stamped in the end...
> 
> Sqyre...
> 
> EDIT: Actually mine is exactly 1 "naughty grubby 2 & 1/2 year old" long...
> View attachment 21318




Hey, good one Bruce, shit hot and shiney. Looked at one at Ross' a while back and thought it was about half the length, good one Ross, pissed about paying 30c too much now but did save the freight :lol:


----------



## reg

sqyre said:


> If this is the one you are talking about...
> View attachment 21314
> 
> 
> I bought one from Ross yesterday for 30c cheaper...
> There was about 4 left on the shelf...
> 
> Sqyre...
> 
> (No affiliation except for the fact i buy everything from craftbrewer..  )


 Does he have them on his site?
I had a quick look and couldnt find one.
What is the price of one of these?


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

0.30c Cheeper Bloody hell  

If you add the $17.00 Freight from the other mob mine is not only a serious bit of kit , its also a bloody expensive bit ...

It was not a case of no stock , I had too wait a week before they processed the order for more too come in , when I rang with card details they were in stock ... There was just a delay in posting it out ....Poor storeman got the blame....

Sorry Ross but if its not on the site I can't shop from here , Lol 


Cheers


----------



## TidalPete

sqyre said:


> If this is the one you are talking about...
> View attachment 21314
> 
> 
> I bought one from Ross yesterday for 30c cheaper...
> There was about 4 left on the shelf...
> 
> Sqyre...
> 
> (No affiliation except for the fact i buy everything from craftbrewer..



Stick a few holes in it to help bust up any doughballs Brucey. See mine in Post 90. 5 or 6 bucks for the stainless & a little bit of work.

TP :beer:


----------



## trevc

bah... *LONG LIVE THE COOPERS PLASTIC SPOON!*


----------



## Screwtop

trevc said:


> bah... *LONG LIVE THE COOPERS PLASTIC SPOON!*




If the Coopers Plastic Spoon would live long, we wouldn't need SS jobbies.


----------



## trevc

So far mine bends but doesn't break. It's special 

I'm sure one day it'll snap and flick burning grains on my arms.


----------



## TidalPete

trevc said:


> So far mine bends but doesn't break. It's special
> 
> I'm sure one day it'll snap and flick burning grains on my arms.



If you can find the right size for a neat (Or shrink) fit, shove a bit of ss or food-grade plastic tube over the handle & Bob's your Uncle.

TP :beer:


----------



## stillscottish

So what's next.
Pimp yer plastic spoon? :lol: :lol: 

Campbell
a proud plastic stirrer

but with a big S/S barbie spatula waiting in the wings - another cheap alternative.


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> Nope..
> Completely identical to the dimensions you posted above.
> Handle 25mm x 690mm Head 230mm x 120mm x 1.8mm thick, total length 918mm.
> with the "Stainless steel india" stamped in the end...
> 
> Sqyre...
> 
> EDIT: Actually mine is exactly 1 "naughty grubby 2 & 1/2 year old" long...
> View attachment 21318




Mines 930
long !
Worth the extra 30c  

Batz


----------



## NickB

Mine cost a whole $3 from the cheapie shop - stainless BBQ filpper with a wooden handle. Suits me fine for now.... 

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> Mines 930 long !
> Worth the extra 30c
> 
> Batz



These things are definitely not to be found in the metrosexual brewery guys, they're seriously macho. But hey there's got to be a place for sofcock paddles too :lol:


----------



## Batz

Oh here's my paddles







My original paddle of 7 years...and I still love it  




My new paddle with a couple of holes added





And measured! 930...not those little arse 918 dudes


Batz


----------



## clean brewer

Screwtop said:


> Had a SS dip tube left over from a keg like container that I had modified. Had plans to use it for a SS mash paddle handle one day, thought I might take it into a sheet metal place and have them weld on a SS head. Checked a couple of places, one wanted $10 for the scrap SS and $35 to make it up.
> 
> Dropped into the Hospitality Superstore at Warana the other day for some beer glasses and asked the store manager Jose if he stocked anything suitable for use as a mash paddle, he showed me one in his stock list, at $27 thought it looked the goods so asked him to get one in for me. Was a bit concerned that it might have been a bit flimsy at that sort of money but took the chance. Picked it up this morning, VERY pleased this thing is seriously heavy duty and well made. Handle 25mm x 690mm Head 230mm x 120mm x 1.8mm thick, total length 918mm. The thing was made in India, probably a bit of the old SS Norway or something, any looks and feels great.
> 
> For those interested: Hospitality Superstore stock item code TK03404 Paddle S/S 900mm $27.18 Lots of other brewery/beer stuff, pots, glassware etc.
> 
> Sunshine Coast Store
> 35 Production Avenue
> Warana 4575
> 07 5493 1338
> Store managers name is Jose.
> http://www.hospitalitysuperstore.com.au/
> 
> ABSOLUTELY NO AFFILIATION
> 
> Latest bling addition to the brewery:
> 
> View attachment 20648
> View attachment 20649






sqyre said:


> If this is the one you are talking about...
> View attachment 21314
> 
> 
> I bought one from Ross yesterday for 30c cheaper...
> There was about 4 left on the shelf...
> 
> Sqyre...
> 
> (No affiliation except for the fact i buy everything from craftbrewer..  )



Sorry Screwy,

Just bought one the same as yours in good old Hervey Bay on Monday for $17($10 cheaper) and sorry Sqyre, still $9.70 cheaper than yourself... :beerbang: 

I was stoked, its amazing how prices varie between places, just depends I guess on what the suppliers get them for or what mark-up they are putting on to make a profit or cover overheads...

Cheers


----------



## raven19

$15 from Gaganis Brothers in Adelaide. No affiliation.




9 days till it gets broken in... can't wait!


----------



## Thirsty Boy

I have a nice wooden mash paddle... but it just seems silly sticking a 4 ft long chunk of wood into a tub with only 20cm of stuff in it. Its even overkill for double batches. I used it once just to christen it then put it back on the trophy shelf.

I stir my mash with a stainless mixing spoon from the caterers shop... $6

Maybe if I start doing 100L batches it would make more sense


----------



## driveitlikeustoleit

Hey Thirsty

Long time no see. Spend $8k at Beerbelly and get a mash weapon.

Blah blah look at their web site for photos. Wayne does awesome shit for a kiwi. :lol:


----------



## Lachlan

My primitive paddle.

$7 worth of dowel from Bunnings and ad 1/2 hour of assembly.  

Lachlan


----------



## reviled

driveitlikeustoleit said:


> Wayne does awesome shit for a kiwi. :lol:



 What are you trying to say?


----------



## drsmurto

Finally broke my coopers spoon so went looking for a replacement in the kitchen and found this.

My new mash paddle looks similar to this but with bigger holes. I have never used it in the kitchen.

View attachment 23964


----------



## domonsura

driveitlikeustoleit said:


> Hey Thirsty
> 
> Long time no see. Spend $8k at Beerbelly and get a mash weapon.
> 
> Blah blah look at their web site for photos. Wayne does awesome shit for a kiwi.



:lol:, the mashpaddles themselves aren't that much...... 



reviled said:


> What are you trying to say?



It's OK man. That was an Australian compliment :lol:, they just can't help adding that little 'for a kiwi' bit.....it makes them feel better about losing the America's cup, the rugby and the cricket to a country a 6th of the population of theirs.:lol:


----------



## schooey

domonsura said:


> It's OK man. That was an Australian compliment :lol: , they just can't help adding that little 'for a kiwi' bit.....it makes them feel better about losing the America's cup, the rugby and the cricket to a country a 6th of the population of theirs. :lol:



Pffffft.... If yours is so good, why are you here?


----------



## drsmurto

domonsura said:


> :lol:, the mashpaddles themselves aren't that much......
> 
> 
> 
> It's OK man. That was an Australian compliment :lol:, they just can't help adding that little 'for a kiwi' bit.....it makes them feel better about losing the America's cup, the rugby and the cricket to a country a 6th of the population of theirs.:lol:



Cricket?

I recall a 2-0 scoreline our way last time we met.....


----------



## reviled

schooey said:


> Pffffft.... If yours is so good, why are you here?



Cos theres not enough people to buy brew porn over here  May as well put the guy to use by letting you guys borrow him :lol: lol

But seriously, some damn nice work there beerbelly!


----------



## Sully

Here is mine ready to be christened. Got it from a hospitality shop up at Kawana for less than $7.00. Just drilled the holes in it today... nothing like the smell of sawdust at 5.30 in the morning :wub:


----------



## eric8

Batz said:


> Oh here's my paddles
> 
> View attachment 21325
> 
> 
> My original paddle of 7 years...and I still love it
> 
> Batz



I love this paddle, would be great for BIAB I think, I have one of the larger fatter type ones that always gets caught up with the bag. Where did you get this one Batz, wonder if there are any in Sydney?

Eric

edit: picture didn't come out, the first and last pic was the paddle in question


----------



## dpadden

I picked up this little beauty today - 24inch wooden paddle. I'm going to get the spade bits out tonight, but wondering what the ideal size, spacing and number of holes is best? I'm sure there are probably 3000 correct answers to this.....but.....


----------



## bradsbrew

Picked up a SS paddle today measures 1010mm top to bottom actual paddle face is 135mm wide x 150mm high for a grand sum of 18 bucks at the markets.

When I work out how to add a pic I will
Cheers Brad

Can someone send a link of how to add a pciture. I am having a dumbass moment.


----------



## Tony

click add reply instead of fast reply and there is a brouse tab below on the right.

Just select photo and upload or put it in photobucket ect and post the image link

cheers


----------



## bradsbrew

Thanks Tony
Yep I always hit the add reply. But I only have a box that says 'Manage Current Attachments' , I hit the down arrow and it saya no current attachments.

Cheers Brad

Edit there is no browse??? Sure there used to be


----------



## Rob C

Got this paddle made up quickly from S/S at work the other day. Shall give it a test run soon.

Still need to give it a quick touch up to remove the sharp edges.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## bradsbrew

Sometimes I can browse sometimes I cant??


----------



## bradsbrew

Comparing spoons


Need to knock the corners off. Not so much a mash paddle more a kettle spoon.

Cheers Brad


----------



## Tony

Mine looks like this. I click brouse and find the file then clich upload.

all done

cheers


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

Well picked up my one of a kind proto-type mash paddle.My wooden stewing spoon finally bit the dust. It is now part of the firewood heap awating cremation.

Wayne at BEERBELLY has certainly exceeded my expectations. Persoanlly engraved with the name of the brewery (My Precious). Won't put the price up because the budget police at home might just cut alllll my future budgets. But it is a bloody work of art. Not sure whether to hang it on the bar wall or use it. Because of the smooth and buffed surface I reckon it should be able to drip dry by itself  

BYB


----------



## peas_and_corn

OK, another pic I've been meaning to take, my mash paddle. It was made out of a piece of alu pole that was lying around, and my dad's friend kindly welded the bit of metal onto it. Quite a good job.






The ladies always tell me that my mash paddle is quite long.


----------



## wallablack

Zwickel said:


> ...because Im a very lazy bastard:



Totally off the topic but just want to know what you have coated the stand in. Looks like it is powder coated but thought that would melt off.
Look schmicko...


----------



## Pollux

Paint stirrer from the big green shed. works great for BIAB as it's just like mashing potatoes.


----------



## flattop

I have a Bunnings paint stirrer which actually works much better than the flat plastic mash paddle that i had before, it uses an up and down motion rather than stirring.
Really good for BIABing.


----------



## smollocks

I've seen those Bunnings paint stirrers in the photo above, and they look like mild steel with a very thin coat of paint. I'd be concerned about the paint ending up in the beer.

And to those with stainless paddles - don't they get hot in your hand?


----------



## Offline

It finally happened after 2 1/2 years of AG






Now I have an excuse to make one


----------



## domonsura

smollocks said:


> I've seen those Bunnings paint stirrers in the photo above, and they look like mild steel with a very thin coat of paint. I'd be concerned about the paint ending up in the beer.
> 
> And to those with stainless paddles - don't they get hot in your hand?



not in your hand while you're stirring the mash, but if you're stirring the kettle and leave the mashpaddle with the handle over the edge with the burner going for a little while they can bite a bit when you go to pick it back up..... :lol: ....but then you only tend to do it once. <_<


----------



## Smashin

Finally gave back SWMBO's spatula, this may be cheating but it sure make mashing a hell of a lot easier, just hooked up the drill on a make shift stand. Just used for first time, kept mash agitated through out the mash (because i could) also made mash out easier (no burns).


----------



## domonsura

So how many knots does the tinny manage with that on the outboard?


----------



## flattop

I have the plastic ended Bunnings paint stirrer, looks like a big potato masher, plastic handle metal shaft plastic masher, works a treat, improved my efficiency way more that the wooden spoon i started out with


----------



## technocat

domonsura said:


> So how many knots does the tinny manage with that on the outboard?



Hey Wayne I like it. Great bit of work Smashin what do I have to do to entice you to make one for me.

:icon_drunk:


----------



## Smashin

domonsura said:


> So how many knots does the tinny manage with that on the outboard?



lol....Doesn't take much to get the mash on a plane, if you get a bit throttle happy she'll trow the mash on the ceiling, only did it once....lol


----------



## Smashin

The agitator blade was surplus to a project as it was too small for the application (some times these mistakes might be seen to be deliberate :unsure: ) . I've only just called in a favor to put the shaft on it. Now to build a more permanent mounting for it.
 




Beernut said:


> Hey Wayne I like it. Great bit of work Smashin what do I have to do to entice you to make one for me.
> 
> :icon_drunk:


----------



## technocat

Smashin said:


> The agitator blade was surplus to a project as it was too small for the application (some times these mistakes might be seen to be deliberate :unsure: ) . I've only just called in a favor to put the shaft on it. Now to build a more permanent mounting for it.


 No worries mate just kidding. But it has prompted my beer sodden brain with an idea for my own MT

cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## Frank

flattop said:


> I have the plastic ended Bunnings paint stirrer, looks like a big potato masher, plastic handle metal shaft plastic masher, works a treat, improved my efficiency way more that the wooden spoon i started out with


Does it look like this one of mine? Works a treat.


----------



## flattop

Boston, mine looks like a different model of the same paddle, mine can be unclipped at the mash end and turned vertically.
Basically the same thing though. Works a treat for BIABing.


----------



## eric8

Smashin said:


> Finally gave back SWMBO's spatula, this may be cheating but it sure make mashing a hell of a lot easier, just hooked up the drill on a make shift stand. Just used for first time, kept mash agitated through out the mash (because i could) also made mash out easier (no burns).
> 
> View attachment 28564
> 
> 
> View attachment 28565


I love the Leaning Tower of Hydro in the back!!

edit: Damn can't see the pics above!


----------



## Barley Belly

Sully said:


> Here is mine ready to be christened. Got it from a hospitality shop up at Kawana for less than $7.00. Just drilled the holes in it today... nothing like the smell of sawdust at 5.30 in the morning :wub:



+1

Got one of these last week from a Kitchen shop for $8
Haven't drilled any holes yet, never seen these elusive dough balls :unsure: 

Gunna go back and buy a smaller version to replace my broken Coopers spoon  (Done while aerating a no-chill AG in the fermenter ready for yeast pitching)


----------



## Smashin

eric8 said:


> I love the Leaning Tower of Hydro in the back!!
> 
> edit: Damn can't see the pics above!



Yep, mental note don't put boiling wort into the hydro jar......


----------



## Kai

PAGING GUEST LURKER, REPEAT, PAGING GUEST LURKER

WE HAVE PENETRATION, SAY AGAIN, WE HAVE PENETRATION


----------



## white.grant

Finally, a proper mash paddle


----------



## MarkBastard

I finally got a mash paddle! Beats using a coopers spoon for sure.

Bought it from a home wares store. Great for BIAB in an urn (up down action). Was only $15 or so too from memory. The handle sticks out by 20cm when sitting in a crown urn so a great length.


----------



## Barley Belly

Just upgraded h34r: from 3V AG to BIAB Single Vessel and I thought I'd also treat myself to a new stainless mash paddle.


----------



## warra48

Decided it was time to retire the old spoon which came with the original BrewCraft kit.

It's a cheapie wooden paddle from Target, originally designed to be used in woks etc. I took to it with a drill and my trusty dremel, and ground the channels into it. The handle was extended with a piece of Tassie Oak, flattened to fit the paddle handle. It was glued and screwed into place.

I used it for the first time this morning, and it certainly mixes the grains much quicker than the old spoon did, and not a sign of a doughball.

All up, about 12 bucks to put it all together.


----------



## Crusty

Here's mine, courtesy of Wayne @ beerbelly.













Crusty


----------



## MarkBastard

Barley Belly, love it.


----------



## BreathingHeat




----------



## felten

I don't think I've posted this in here before, a potato masher would be easier for BIAB but this does the job.


----------



## beerbog

:beerbang:


----------



## Cannibal Smurf

My new mash bling. 316SS, only picked it up yesterday so it still needs a bit of a polish.

Standing beside a keg for size comparison.


----------



## stux

Same as Barley Belly's, 60cm Stainless Steel Potato Masher Mash Weapon




Great for BIAB


----------



## punkin

$5 garden fork handle, couple of bit's of meranti and some stainless screws...





Dunno if it should be in this thread or the $2 ghetto thread.


----------



## Batz

punkin said:


> $5 garden fork handle, couple of bit's of meranti and some stainless screws...
> 
> View attachment 50539
> 
> 
> Dunno if it should be in this thread or the $2 ghetto thread.




Thats a beast! It looks like it would double as a tree planter.

Batz


----------



## Amber Fluid

Stux said:


> Same as Barley Belly's, 60cm Stainless Steel Potato Masher Mash Weapon
> 
> View attachment 50502
> 
> 
> Great for BIAB



Where did you get it from?... I'd love to get one but assume they aren't very cheap.


----------



## Shifter

Amber,

A paint stirer from Bunnings is just as good. Works a treat, with a good pumping movement. Really stirs up the grain, removes any dough balls and very is cheap. Plastic end, coated steel shank and a plastic handle.


----------



## big78sam

Shifter said:


> Amber,
> 
> A paint stirer from Bunnings is just as good. Works a treat, with a good pumping movement. Really stirs up the grain, removes any dough balls and very is cheap. Plastic end, coated steel shank and a plastic handle.



I thought about that but Bunnings staff couldn't assure me the plastic was food grade. I don't want to take the risk weird stuff could leech into my beer!


----------



## drsmurto




----------



## stux

Amber Fluid said:


> Where did you get it from?... I'd love to get one but assume they aren't very cheap.



I got it from the Hospitality Depot in Sydney. You could probably find one at other hospitality suppliers

An alternative is a manual paint stirrer from paint specialist shops...

But I like SS


----------



## Shifter

big78sam said:


> I thought about that but Bunnings staff couldn't assure me the plastic was food grade. I don't want to take the risk weird stuff could leech into my beer!



Boil it before you use it if your are concerned. I have now done 4 brews with mine and I can't see anything adverse.


----------



## kelbygreen

the wort will be boiled anyway??? It will prob be worse if you boil it as it may leach more taste into it. I have never sanitised my spoon as it will all be boiled for 60+ mins.


----------



## bruce86

Hey guys browsing this thread trying to find out which oils to coat my freshly made rake. I have been told veg oil or grapeseed oil but wws looking for some prev expiriences. Worried about imparting flav or smells.
Cheers bruce


----------



## Wolfy

bruce86 said:


> Hey guys browsing this thread trying to find out which oils to coat my freshly made rake. I have been told veg oil or grapeseed oil but wws looking for some prev expiriences. Worried about imparting flav or smells.
> Cheers bruce


In the other currently-active 'mash paddle' thread Paraffin oil and beeswax (or just the Paraffin oil) was recommended.


----------



## bruce86

Thanks wolfy saw that thread just after i posted on this one lol my bad. 

This is my rake build had time at tafe and got the timber for free so decided to bash one out (i dont even have a operational mash tun yet ) I might just hang it on the wall now though.


----------



## Nick JD




----------



## porky

run by a variable speed reversible 24 volt garage door opener motor


----------



## sponge

:icon_drool2: 


I need a box of tissues...



ASAP



Sponge


----------



## black_labb

me to, wait, come here sponge


----------



## sponge

black_labb said:


> me to, wait, come here sponge




Already done.


----------



## black_labb

this mess isn't one you want to sponge up I take it


----------



## Wolfy

At 2 for $5, should be adequate for single-batches:


----------



## Goose

Bought these just recently, one of them is almost a cricket bat....

Reckon they'd be more effective if I drilled some holes or would you say just stirs it less if I do ?


----------



## Wolfy

Goose said:


> Reckon they'd be more effective if I drilled some holes or would you say just stirs it less if I do ?


Drilled a few small holes ... no, but cut a few bits out with a hole saw ... yes.


----------



## Goose

Wolfy said:


> Drilled a few small holes ... no, but cut a few bits out with a hole saw ... yes.



These ones big enough for you Wolfy ?


----------



## Wolfy

Goose said:


> These ones big enough for you Wolfy ?


I'd say that's close to perfect!
_(Going to make me one)_


----------



## dougsbrew

heres mine, works a treat no more dough balls.


----------



## sbultman

This is my paddle. Whipped it up the other weekend, and a duplicate for my brother. It's probably overkill for my urn but it should do the trick. I'll be christening it on the weekend!


----------



## melinda

I use a pair of elbow length industrial rubber gloves with batting inners on the inside. I just put my hands in and scrunch everything up.

Cadbuy


----------



## Mardoo

Giant restaurant-size potato masher. Works a charm and is terribly punny.


----------



## bignath

cadbury said:


> I use a pair of elbow length industrial rubber gloves with batting inners on the inside. I just put my hands in and scrunch everything up.
> 
> Cadbuy



That's how Chuck Norris mashes his beer too.







but Chuck doesn't use gloves.


----------



## keifer33

Anyone know if Meranti is ok to use? Just says DAR Meranti on the stuff I bought. Reason I ask is I made a mash type paddle for a beer tasting tray but would prefer to use it as a mash paddle but hadn't put thought into the species of timber. Would it be as simple as just putting it in some boiling water to see if much leeches out?


----------



## Wolfy

keifer33 said:


> Just says DAR Meranti on the stuff I bought.


DAR = Dressed All Round, and just means that it's planed/sanded to a nice finish before you buy it.


----------



## Spoonta

keith I woul not use marrita mate it is a natsy wood I will make you a tas oak one


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Decided to upgrade the mash paddle to go with my upgraded brewery.





Yes it is ridiculous overkill, but this brewery is like my first born, so it should get the best...


----------



## NickB

Jeebus Dan, that thing's the size of an anaconda!


----------



## Parks

King Brown Brewing said:


> Decided to upgrade the mash paddle to go with my upgraded brewery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is ridiculous overkill, but this brewery is like my first born, so it should get the best...


FK you Dan - that's fking awesome!


----------



## argon

NickB said:


> Jeebus Dan, that thing's the size of an anaconda!


That's what she said


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

NickB said:


> Jeebus Dan, that thing's the size of an anaconda!



That's not the first time someone with purty lips and firm breasts has said that...


----------



## Screwtop

King Brown Brewing said:


> Decided to upgrade the mash paddle to go with my upgraded brewery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is ridiculous overkill, but this brewery is like my first born, so it should get the best...




Looks like you could really "Stimulate" your mash with that! :lol: :lol:

Screwy


----------



## Midnight Brew

King Brown Brewing said:


> Decided to upgrade the mash paddle to go with my upgraded brewery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is ridiculous overkill, but this brewery is like my first born, so it should get the best...



Woah! You named that thing? Brewing really is art and science!


----------



## Batz

King Brown Brewing said:


> Decided to upgrade the mash paddle to go with my upgraded brewery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is ridiculous overkill, but this brewery is like my first born, so it should get the best...




Apart from giving Incider a good smacking that thing looks sort of ridiculous. Or something from a Harry Potter movie, he rode them hey?


----------



## keifer33

I am sure that its not compensating for something -_-


----------



## PhantomEasey

Slap some single coils on that sucker and you're not far off a workable axe...for Gene Simmons

That's one badass paddle mate :beerbang:


----------



## barbaricbohds

Dosn't compare to most on here but knocked this up out of a scrap piece of jarrah which was destined for the fire.







Shame I couldn't line up the drill press and get the holes all in a line :lol: .


----------



## Cocko

King Brown Brewing said:


> Decided to upgrade the mash paddle to go with my upgraded brewery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is ridiculous overkill, but this brewery is like my first born, so it should get the best...




Does that even fit in your MT??

Regardless, pix of your rig are always good to see :icon_drool2:


----------



## bum

Cocko said:


> Does that even fit in your MT??


Zachary.

Pin it up on the wall above and don't get it dirty.


----------



## Cocko

bum said:


> Zachary.
> 
> Pin it up on the wall above and don't get it dirty.




Or put tuning pegs at one end, a floyd rose at the other, string it up and rock the fark out!


If that is the MT in the middle, I am tipping its too big.


----------



## bum

I dunno, man. I'm tuned to baritone at the moment and even my stings aren't slack enough to follow that fretboard.


----------



## Nick JD

bum said:


> I dunno, man. I'm tuned to baritone at the moment and even my stings aren't slack enough to follow that fretboard.



27" scale, Bum. Do it right.


----------



## Cocko

Nuno could do it.


----------



## Yob

got home today to find SWMBO had this made for me




Bless her cotton socks :wub:


----------



## Sprungmonkey

what timber does a mash paddle have to be made out of - or rather what timber cant it be made out of?


----------



## jyo

What a darlin', yob.

Your wife must be a keeper too.


----------



## Cocko

jyo said:


> Your wife must be a keeper too.


a spitter yeah?


----------



## jyo

Cocko said:


> a spitter yeah?


Well, it was a surprise after all.


----------



## Cocko

There is ways to make her swallow..

PM me.


----------



## Black Devil Dog

Sprungmonkey said:


> what timber does a mash paddle have to be made out of - or rather what timber cant it be made out of?


Any timber that has a strong aroma should probably be avoided, eg Camphor Laurel and Cedar.
Also don't use treated, painted, or oiled timber.

Australian hardwoods are excellent at giving you splinters.

Many health issues related to timber come from breathing dust and fumes. _(I'm not including being hit on the head with a lump of 4x2, which of course would be a significant health issue). S_o keep this in mind when cutting and sanding.

Any timber products that contain glue should probably also be avoided, because PVA, polyurethane, epoxy, or urea formaldehyde glues are things that could make you :icon_vomit:


Radiata Pine would be as good as any to use, it's cheap, light weight, comes already dressed, no splinters, etc.
Or you could go all creative with Huon, Hoop, or Baltic Pine, or use Oak timbers.


----------



## Yob

I'd love a Huon pine mash paddle, if you've ever smelled it, it's a wonderful aroma


----------



## scottc1178

I just bought a wooden paddle from a hospitality supplies shop (that way I know it is food safe, and it was cheap) and drilled some 20mm holes thru it. doesn't look anything too special but it's a cheap, effective and food safe option, until I can be bothered making something a bit flash looking...


----------



## breakbeer

Made this at work, been really quiet lately. Free bit of Tassie Oak lying around the factory, thought I'd put it to good use


----------



## Weizguy

Sorry about the necro, but I blame others for not keeping this thread alive.

This could also be posted in the ghetto gear thread. Inspired by a chopping board modification on a Jamie Oliver TV show, where they turned it into paddle in an home-made ice cream maker.

This morning I made a mash paddle out of a polypropylene (#5 - PP) chopping board and an old broom/mop handle. Just need to drill and bolt through.
Tools required - Jig saw with a wood blade (about 10 teeth per inch)
Drill, and 1/2" drill bit.
2 SS bolts and nuts to assemble.

I have not finished up the edges or anything, so it looks more than a little rustic so far, but also seems good for the money (which wasn't much). May not bother.




My board contains Ultra-Fresh Anti-bacterial Protection which appears to be a surface treatment which deters growth of salmonella and listeria. So it's OK for brewing?


----------



## Grainer

Smashin said:


> Finally gave back SWMBO's spatula, this may be cheating but it sure make mashing a hell of a lot easier, just hooked up the drill on a make shift stand. Just used for first time, kept mash agitated through out the mash (because i could) also made mash out easier (no burns).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paddle_1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paddle_2.JPG


I want one!


----------



## Lincoln2

I have the wierdest boner right now. I have all the timber and all the tools and I still haven't done this. Well played craftsmen......inspirational.


----------



## huez

Started making my mash paddle today out of some left over tassie oak. Still got some hand carving to go if I can be bothered and some sanding. Whats everyone using to seal theirs?


----------



## panzerd18

huez said:


> Started making my mash paddle today out of some left over tassie oak. Still got some hand carving to go if I can be bothered and some sanding. Whats everyone using to seal theirs?


Work of art.


----------



## huez

panzerd18 said:


> Work of art.


Cheers mate


----------



## Milk-lizard84

I was lucky enough to have a fellow homebrewer make me a stainless mash paddle. I absolutely love it. Smashes through doughballs and is an ease to clean. This is a shot of me using while making some burnt honey mead.


----------



## Weizguy

Mash paddle crafted from a plastic chopping board and a cut-down broom handle.
Total cost $6 including electricity and wear on the jigsaw.
Also posted in the ghetto gear thread.


----------



## simplefisherman

Got my brother to weld it up then pickled it with phosphoric and citric acid slurry. 
Came up alright, now cant wait to use it in anger. Plan is to be able to use it in the drill when ramping temps. ( Gas biab setup...)
Stoked!
ed. Mashing 16kg in 90l pot so not too much overkill ha ha.


----------



## Dae Tripper

Going to give my tassie oak paddle I knocked up a run tomorrow. I am excited


----------



## fraser_john

Les the Weizguy said:


> Mash paddle crafted from a plastic chopping board and a cut-down broom handle.
> Total cost $6 including electricity and wear on the jigsaw.
> Also posted in the ghetto gear thread.
> 
> 
> 
> mash_paddle_.jpg


Hehe, this really appeals to my Scottish heritage..... I might have to trundle off to Big W to find the cheapest cutting board I can find.


----------



## Batz

simplefisherman said:


> Got my brother to weld it up then pickled it with phosphoric and citric acid slurry.
> Came up alright, now cant wait to use it in anger. Plan is to be able to use it in the drill when ramping temps. ( Gas biab setup...)
> Stoked!
> ed. Mashing 16kg in 90l pot so not too much overkill ha ha.


Looks like a sand anchor! :beerbang:


----------



## simplefisherman

Ha ha yeah im all about multipurposing.
Cheers!


----------



## welly2

Planning on making myself a mash paddle. Recently bought a jigsaw so may as well put it to some good use. Any tips on straight lines? My last few efforts of using the jigsaw have ended up with lines as crooked as a politician.


----------



## OneEye

huez said:


> Whats everyone using to seal theirs?



Ditto!


----------



## Cocko

welly2 said:


> Planning on making myself a mash paddle. Recently bought a jigsaw so may as well put it to some good use. Any tips on straight lines? My last few efforts of using the jigsaw have ended up with lines as crooked as a politician.


Dont push the blade, let it cut - slow slow...

TWSS.


----------



## Chris7

welly2 said:


> Planning on making myself a mash paddle. Recently bought a jigsaw so may as well put it to some good use. Any tips on straight lines? My last few efforts of using the jigsaw have ended up with lines as crooked as a politician.


If possible clamp a straight piece of timber on top of the timber you are going to cut, then let that timber be the guide for the jigsaw. Hope that makes sense? That's is what I do, and it seems to work better than freestyle.


----------



## mofox1

OneEye said:


> Ditto!


I just used good ol olive oil. Not really sealed but works as good. Just make sure you hose the paddle off after use.


----------



## n87

welly2 said:


> Planning on making myself a mash paddle. Recently bought a jigsaw so may as well put it to some good use. Any tips on straight lines? My last few efforts of using the jigsaw have ended up with lines as crooked as a politician.


straight edge (length of wood) and clamps
run the base plate against the straight edge.

bobs yer auntie you have a straight cut


----------



## doctr-dan

Look slightly in front of the blade as your cutting not at where the blade is cutting . It's like driving a car or motorcycle fast, when they say look through the corner not at it


----------



## Mr B

doctr-dan said:


> Look slightly in front of the blade as your cutting not at where the blade is cutting . It's like driving a car or motorcycle fast, when they say look through the corner not at it



When riding dirt motos up big hills, they say that when you look at the hill, the hill looks back at you.

I never really worked out what it meant, but it was a bit uncomfortable when looking at hills like The Widowmaker.

In this context, perhaps it means to look out for your fingers...........

Oh, and if you look at the rock, you'll hit the rock.

Ps: as above, clamp a straight peice of timber etc and go slow.

Edit: Missing H

Edit 2: It was a h, not a H


----------



## Fraser's BRB

Got tired of snapping long handled brewing spoons in the mash. My usual brewing offsider does a fair bit of work with wood. Mentioned my problem to him, he made this for me.

Pretty stoked, reckon it looks great. He did it all by hand with chisels etc. He did tell me the timber, but I can't recall, apparently came out of some cupboards that were pulled out of a 100yo house.


----------



## Lindsay Dive

Here is my mash paddle..... it's just a paint stirrer. Sometimes, if I suffer with a few persistent dough balls, I put it in a drill and belt the daylights out of them.


----------



## Stu Brew

Got sick of the plastic spoon because it couldnt actually reach the bottom of the malt pipe without me sticking my hand in. Searched the shed and found a decent piece of wood in the way of an old hickory axe handle. Couldnt sleep last night so I went out and knocked this up wasnt planning on doing it just yet but knew I was mashing today so why not....worked really well. Ill probably make a nicer one later down the track but I like this for now, does the job and is home made and really really solid!


----------



## SBOB

Stu Brew said:


> Got sick of the plastic spoon because it couldnt actually reach the bottom of the malt pipe without me sticking my hand in. Searched the shed and found a decent piece of wood in the way of an old hickory axe handle. Couldnt sleep last night so I went out and knocked this up wasnt planning on doing it just yet but knew I was mashing today so why not....worked really well. Ill probably make a nicer one later down the track but I like this for now, does the job and is home made and really really solid!


at least here you wont get questioned about using wood


----------



## Stu Brew

SBOB said:


> at least here you wont get questioned about using wood


Ahahahhaha yep....dont forget ya dextrose too.....


----------

